# New: Intro and pics



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi am new here and wanted to introduce my Mona and my sisters little kitty Raffael. 
i've had Mona since she was 4 months and she is going to be 11yrs in November. Raffael (BSH) was a present to my sister from myself and brother-inlaw. We got him when he was 14weeks and he just turned 1 on the 2nd of April.

Mona hates Raffa with a passion of 10 hells lol, Raffa on the other hand just wants to be friends:tongue_smilie:

My Mona:




































Raffael:
when he was 4 weeks









at 14 weeks:









9months:


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

hi, and welcome to the forum. stunning cats, is mona a maine coon? :001_smile:


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

lizzykaty said:


> hi, and welcome to the forum. stunning cats, is mona a maine coon? :001_smile:


Mona's a tabby...a very large one mind you lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww they are both gorgeous


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

hello and welcome tp pf. they are stunning cats xx


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> awww they are both gorgeous


Thank You x


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

shells said:


> hello and welcome tp pf. they are stunning cats xx


the three of us thank you x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely cats,
my neighbour had two just the same as yours, weird, and they hated eachother, lived together for years.
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to you and your very lovely cats


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, what gorgeous cats they are, best wishes.....Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lizzykaty said:


> hi, and welcome to the forum. stunning cats, is mona a maine coon? :001_smile:


Although you say tabby, what type of tabby do you class him as. he sure looks like a Maine Coon to me.........Chris.


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> lovely cats,
> my neighbour had two just the same as yours, weird, and they hated eachother, lived together for years.
> michelle x


my sister brings Raffa over every now and then and Mona pitches a fit...we have to keep them seperated


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

raggs said:


> Although you say tabby, what type of tabby do you class him as. he sure looks like a Maine Coon to me.........Chris.


i dont think she is, she was given to me by a friend and he didnt mention anything about her being a specific breed, the vet have her down as a long haired tabby.

a mackerel tabby perhaps?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

sabrina_mona said:


> i dont think she is, she was given to me by a friend and he didnt mention anything about her being a specific breed, the vet have her down as a long haired tabby.
> 
> a mackerel tabby perhaps?


hiya, if you google the breed Maine Coon you will see why i ask, i really would put money on their being Maine Coon in her....she really is gorgeous though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi & welcome to pet forums. Your cats are beautiful. I thought Mona was a maine coon as well at first but looking at her ears They don't look quite right for a main coon. Mabe she is a cross of one.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect 

So is it Mona by name & nature then  she does look very MC :thumbup:


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect
> 
> So is it Mona by name & nature then  she does look very MC :thumbup:


YES!!! she most definetly is :laugh: she's a very quiet cat but definetly lets us know when she isn't happy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sabrina_mona said:


> YES!!! she most definetly is :laugh: she's a very quiet cat but definetly lets us know when she isn't happy.


Quiet :blink: perhaps not MC then  :lol:


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

raggs said:


> hiya, if you google the breed Maine Coon you will see why i ask, i really would put money on their being Maine Coon in her....she really is gorgeous though.


i always thought there was a hint of maine coon in her, her mother wasn't but who's to say her father wasn't?

i googled maine coons and ah........lets just say her temperament is nothing like a maine coon.......................hates children, will not fetch to save her life and does NOT get on well with others :blushing:

whatever the case she's my little albeit grumpy beaut :001_tt1:


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Quiet :blink: perhaps not MC then  :lol:


no she most definetly does not have the same characteristics as a MC lol


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

They are both gorgeous. Welcome to the boards. I thought Mona was a MC too, she is lovely, even if she is a little diva. Hahaha!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

we have a few Ragdolls and got one MC.....omg !!!!!!!! he makes up for all of them, he is the biggest, softest most lovable natured cat you could find, BUT HE WRECKS THE HOUSE......we got up one morning last week to find a house plant hit over and the compost in it was everywhere,,guess who had black paws....yep the OZ !!!...hes a thief lol, you cant eat when hes about it will be knicked off ya plate before you can blink. But you know what, i wouldnt change him for anything...they really are charectors thats for sure...............chris.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hi and welcome to pet forum and your beautifull cats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats love the one of mona in black and white


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> we have a few Ragdolls and got one MC.....omg !!!!!!!! he makes up for all of them, he is the biggest, softest most lovable natured cat you could find, BUT HE WRECKS THE HOUSE......we got up one morning last week to find a house plant hit over and the compost in it was everywhere,,guess who had black paws....yep the OZ !!!...hes a thief lol, you cant eat when hes about it will be knicked off ya plate before you can blink. But you know what, i wouldnt change him for anything...they really are charectors thats for sure...............chris.


chris your oz sounds like my jj the wegie, into everything throws water aroudn rips up tissues and yes digs into plant pots. mind you he has got better with age, he has a favourite ball with slits in it so he can walk around with it in his mouth


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum, great cats btw


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, both absolutely stunning x


----------



## bilzin (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Bill from Royal Wootton Bassett dropping by to say hello to you all.

And a hello from Korky the loony too...8 months old now, but nobody's told him yet !


----------

